# Kinco mittens+sno-seal=win



## chomps1211

Im glad you found something that works for ya. But I'm curious,... I've got a pair of LevelV mitts that are *7* years old. 

Two seasons back, I had to dab some shoe goo on the palm to cover two small holes that had worn thru the rubberized palm. 

My point is,... Exactly _WTF_ are you guys doing that you're tearing thru leather palmed gloves in three days??? 

My first season & a half, I frequently had to dismount the chairlift _"On all fours!!!"_ :blink: That's right,.. I put both hands down & scraped them along on the ground to keep from crashing.  :laugh: 

Even so,.. I haven't succeeded in _tearing up_ my gloves. Those two small wear holes,..? Those were from a rope tow. If you guys are tearing up gloves lapping the tow rope in the park? There are $10, thick leather glove protectors available!!

Juss sayin'!!! 

>


----------



## woodhouse

chomps1211 said:


> Im glad you found something that works for ya. But I'm curious,... I've got a pair of LevelV mitts that are *7* years old.
> 
> Two seasons back, I had to dab some shoe goo on the palm to cover two small holes that had worn thru the rubberized palm.
> 
> My point is,... Exactly _WTF_ are you guys doing that you're tearing thru leather palmed gloves in three days???
> 
> My first season & a half, I frequently had to dismount the chairlift _"On all fours!!!"_ :blink: That's right,.. I put both hands down & scraped them along on the ground to keep from crashing.  :laugh:
> 
> Even so,.. I haven't succeeded in _tearing up_ my gloves. Those two small wear holes,..? Those were from a rope tow. If you guys are tearing up gloves lapping the tow rope in the park? There are $10, thick leather glove protectors available!!
> 
> Juss sayin'!!!
> 
> >


It was his second time snowboarding (friend with the burton gloves) I think the palms of those may have been faux leather.

Ive never torn thru gloves either, Im just saying, I dont think these will tare for years to come.


----------



## MMSlasher

chomps1211 said:


> My point is,... Exactly _WTF_ are you guys doing that you're tearing thru leather palmed gloves in three days???
> 
> >


I can't speak towards real leather gloves, but as far a faux leather stuff, I'd say it has a lot to do with carrying the board and the edge cutting it. I try to prevent that by just dragging my board in the parking lot by the leash I have attached. It's no biggie and my gloves stay intact. :embarrased1:


----------



## chomps1211

MMSlasher said:


> I can't speak towards real leather gloves, but *as far a faux leather stuff, I'd say it has a lot to do with carrying the board and the edge cutting it. I try to prevent that by just dragging my board in the parking lot by the leash* I have attached. It's no biggie and my gloves stay intact. :embarrased1:


yeah,..! You may have a point there. Might be a thing with the fake leather. 

I carry my boards and the palms of my Level mitts is a synthetic material of some sort. Never noticed any cutting from that. (...new board or old. Factory sharp, or several seasons dull!) Never been an issue. :shrug:

The small holes that eventually showed up in the palms was obviously from abrasion, not slicing.


----------



## f00bar

I try to get enough speed that I can coast to my car.


----------



## benjinyc

I used to get fancy gore-tex gloves from Burton and Black Diamond

Hestras look nice too

but my $20 Kincos do just fine!

customer for life

they're good enough for ski patrollers and lifties, they're good enough for me


----------



## Kevington

I have a pair of Hestras that have lasted 3 years now. They are very simple - leather outer with fleece liner. Material wise they are effectively the same as Kinco or whatever winter work gloves. What you are paying for is the fit. They fit, well, _like a glove_! Pre-curved finger and palm so there is no bunching up. Seams on the outside only on the palm side etc. Work gloves are just vaguely hand shaped bits of leather. Also the liner is removable and can be swapped out for a wool one for the coldest days. Once waxed they both do the exact same thing tho. Mitts are just mitts at whatever price. Hestra is only worth it for the amazing craftmanship that goes into the shaping of the fingered gloves.


----------



## chomps1211

If they made a Gauntlet type? I might go for it. Altho,.. I will probable get a pair for work. Come in handy hooking/un-hooking tractor trailers, brake airlines & such in the cold.


----------



## benjinyc

kinda crazy how popular the kincos are

Burton and Marmot both make "knock-off" versions called "Lifties"

https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/mens-lifty-glove/W18-103081.html

https://www.the-house.com/ma6lif06bsg18zz-marmot-snowboard-gloves.html


----------



## Toby

woodhouse said:


> After spending 3 days on the mountain in Vermont with temperatures ranging from 8 degrees and snowing to 35 degrees and cloudy, I have to say I really could not be happier with this purchase.
> On the higher temp days my hands were extremely warm, on the lower temp days my hands felt a slight chill, but not cold at all.
> Keep in mind I run cold, my hands feet nose and ears are always cold.
> 
> Also my hands were 100% dry, never got a drop of water inside these gloves, and I'm a low level intermediate rider, my hands were in the snow plenty.
> 
> My buddy bought a brand new pair of burton gore-tex gloves with the leather palms before the trip, by the end of 3 days, the palms already started to tare. My $35 mittens held of 10x better and showed zero signs of wear.
> 
> All in all these mittens are a great piece of gear, dont hesitate to give them a try!



Looks like a really nice pair of mitts! Been thinking about getting them for a while, but a bit concerned about dexterity. The pigskin is said to be very stiff and bulky - what's your experience with that?

Also how's the sizing? The 901T glove is supposed to be huge, like having-to-size-down-huge! Did you go with your usual size here? 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusty

Great idea. I always have a couple sets of Kincos around for working outside. I'm definitely trying this. I will say, Kincos pack in and lose quite a bit of insulating quality after a while. But, hey, for the cost- just keep 'em for spring mitts and do up another pair.



chomps1211 said:


> If they made a Gauntlet type? I might go for it. Altho,.. I will probable get a pair for work. Come in handy hooking/un-hooking tractor trailers, brake airlines & such in the cold.












Not a real long gauntlet, but not cuffed.

These are my go-to gloves. Love 'em. Warm and comfy, quick on and off working with your hands...


----------



## woodhouse

Toby said:


> Looks like a really nice pair of mitts! Been thinking about getting them for a while, but a bit concerned about dexterity. The pigskin is said to be very stiff and bulky - what's your experience with that?
> 
> Also how's the sizing? The 901T glove is supposed to be huge, like having-to-size-down-huge! Did you go with your usual size here?
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


You will always lose dexterity in a mitten, but its really not too bad, this is my 1st pair of mittens and I dont see myself going back. They do offer a glove option tho if you want a bit more dexterity.

As far as sizing I just used the chart, they have you measure your hand and it tells you what size you are. I typically wear a large, sometimes a medium, the size chart put me in the medium category, thats what I ordered, fits like a glove....well mitten :grin:


----------



## baileycolasanto

FlyLo also have gloves like these


----------



## 161210

I use Wells-Lamont...just like Kinco and at the hardware store but cheaper and warmer. You can get them in the spring at wallymart for 2.50 a pair so I stock up. Right now at the Big R they are like $12 so still cheap. I started with goretex gloves early last year and my board edge tore them apart after a few days so I went for the cheaper, sensible option. I now keep the extra pairs in my bag just in case I go with someone and they forget their gloves...no biggie to give them a pair. I did get a pair of the flylows (kincos already done up for you with wax) last year cheap (end of season) because I can be a gear whore...but I never wear those snowboarding...the other gloves work fine so no need to change. I also have a pair of Hestra....I keep those for mountaineering with the fine fit they have.

I am still on last years pair and they are nowhere near worn (over 30 days on snow this year so far...have a knee injury right now so taking a little break but hope to be back on the board soon).

fwiw if you size up they do fit over wristguards...since I still have spectacular bails from time to time I keep the wristguards on.

Love hearing about good gear hacks


----------

